# rdta 510 adjustable pin replacement



## LeonO (22/5/17)

Does anyone know where I can get a 510 adjustable pin for my iJoy 5 RDTA, I broke my pin by screwing it in too tightly


----------



## craigb (22/5/17)

Try posting in the who had stock forums... Then the vendors can reply if they can help...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/5/17)

Have moved to "Who Has Stock" in case a vendor can help


----------

